# diamond dove enrichment



## Dee_Ann (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone have ideas for my diamond doves? I have 2 "re-homed" males, they are siblings that share a pretty big cage and they fight a lot. (They hate me because 2 years ago I separated them for fighting, then trimmed their feathers because they were slamming themselves into the walls of the cage until their wings bled and I had to take them to the vet.) Now that they are back together and the 2 cages have been joined together, I removed their nests (which I got from the original owner) and it helped with the fighting. They have a nice large cage, millet sticks, food, broad-spectrum lighting,country music during the day and a tiny wading pool to wash their feet, which they enjoy. In the Summer I can put twigs, leaves, greenery. But they need more entertainment. Ideas?


----------

